# Opening Morning Live from the tree thread!!!



## stick_slinger (Sep 7, 2012)

Alrite fellas, post your opening day updates, experiences, and kills here.. Figured i would go ahead and start one tonight so nobody has to fool with starting one in the morning.. Good Luck to everybody in the AM.

CJ


----------



## hound dog (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm on board see yall in the am


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 7, 2012)

hound dog said:


> I'm on board see yall in the am



Good deal man, good luck to all. Get back with yawl in the AM, time to TRY and get some rest.

CJ


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Well guys im gone to bed to toss an turn for awhile, want be able to sleep a wink.. All im gonna see is a deer walking in bow range..lol.. Live update from walker county in the am.. Good luck guys!


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll be checking in from Newton County in a little stand of water oaks and grapes in the AM. Grapes are probably gone but this stand is an opening day tradition for me!


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll be checking in from Dekalb Co first thing.  We need an official 2012 Bowkill thread started, as I plan on having an entry at first light.  Good luck and be safe guys.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll be chiming in from Marion county in the morning. Sitting in a hardwood bottom and ready to whack the first slick head I see.


----------



## mauser64 (Sep 7, 2012)

Warren county. Will report if connected.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see all the updates!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ill check in from in Laurens co in the A.M.


----------



## droptine22 (Sep 7, 2012)

i will be live from the tree in lanier county....GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE!!!


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Sep 8, 2012)

mauser64 said:


> Warren county. Will report if connected.



Same here.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just waiting on 7 to get off work good thing most of my trail cam pics are around 9 come on clock


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 8, 2012)

Just waiting on 5. Cant sleep! Lol


----------



## nniemczyk (Sep 8, 2012)

Good morning to everyone. Hope Yal slay some monsters today.


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 8, 2012)

Gonna be a warm one already 76 here in Ben hill.  Headed to horse creek now.  Good luck and most important stay safe.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 8, 2012)

Coffee in hand out the door we go. Good luck and be safe. Back at daylight.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 8, 2012)

About to walk out the door. Will be back when I get settled in. I feel like a 6yr old on christmas morning! Good luck to everyone this morning!


----------



## drawedback (Sep 8, 2012)

Elbert County, leaving the truck. Gonna be set up on some water oaks and muscadines, should be good.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

Heading to the stand in Dooly now


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Good Morning!! Good luck to everyone! Walking to my stand now! I hope this lightning is heat lightning. Don't see any storms on radar.


----------



## pope and young (Sep 8, 2012)

Strong thunder storms over me right now waiting for them to pass so I can head to my stand.  Scattered storms over north east GA.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll be sitting in a hickory tree where I've killed one the past two years on my first hunt!


----------



## duck smacker (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from the corn pile!!!,good luck everyone


----------



## workingfire (Sep 8, 2012)

Live in north Fulton acorns falling like rain


----------



## QuackHead90 (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from public land in middle ga. Sitting on some crab apples that the deer are tearing up. I dropped my dad off at his apple tree and he is in hope of sealing the deal on the buck that has been making the scrapes in the crabapples Come on daylight


----------



## ArrowWarrior75 (Sep 8, 2012)

Coming to you live from work! This sucks!


----------



## nniemczyk (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from Dawsonville.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 8, 2012)

In position in worth co


----------



## leftystar (Sep 8, 2012)

Coffee county here


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Good Luck y'all! Be safe out there!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 8, 2012)

It's 6:42. Why have I not slung an arrow yet?

That's it. I'm getting down!


----------



## jsav (Sep 8, 2012)

Up in Laurens county


----------



## GAGE (Sep 8, 2012)

Elbert county here, sweating a bunch and waiting for daylight!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from Monticello! Ready to sling an arrow


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2012)

A few rain drops in Morgan Co.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 8, 2012)

Deer #1 think it was a doe but may have been a small buck


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm finally settled in here on the Marion/chattco line. I've already made up my mind that the first nanny in range will be running away bleeding.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll be out this evening gotta mow the lawn.  Good luck to those in the stand right now.


----------



## skoaleric (Sep 8, 2012)

Watching yall live from St. Lucie Nuclear Plant in south Florida .. yall please post pics and what yall r seeing. I wanna be there so bad. But work comes first.


----------



## Liteman (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope the deer ate feeding like the mosquito's are in Newton co.


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 8, 2012)

Live in suburban Gwinnett. All quiet so far...chasing a tall velvet buck that's been cruising the neighborhood. Good luck everyone!


----------



## aa07512 (Sep 8, 2012)

Foggy and overcast here in Harris co. Lots of acorns hitting the ground.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 8, 2012)

Checking in from jones co. Jumped one up on the way to the stand maybe it will head back shortly to eat some of these acorns and grapes. Good luck to everyone


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 8, 2012)

Trying to rain here at horse creek.  All quiete so far


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 8, 2012)

Team Stanky Legg is on the board!!!!and looking for 50 more!!!!!!!


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 8, 2012)

in the tree in Talbot county. Just getting light enough to see. Hope I get to stick one


----------



## hound dog (Sep 8, 2012)

HD checking in. All good here .


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck all. Sun coming up in Flovilla breaking up this heavy fog.


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cherokee county checking in Nothing so far


----------



## mhammock (Sep 8, 2012)

checking in sweat in all very muggy no wind movement in harlem


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## chad smith (Sep 8, 2012)

Checking In from good ol Walton Co.
Sitting in a big ol pine tree over looking a hardwood draw with a small feeder creek running through it


----------



## ROBD (Sep 8, 2012)

It has been raing for about 20 mins in coweta...luckily I chose the ground blind this morning


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Just saw a doe at 127 yds on a power line on public land in mid ga.  She was straight downwind.  Sniffing my bfo trail.  Couldn't make up her mind and followed the trail back to my truck... go figure.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jenkins county.. windy squirrels just starting to move. Light rain last nighe


----------



## GAGE (Sep 8, 2012)

Dove hunters are wearing them out here


----------



## spearjunky (Sep 8, 2012)

Nada in Nashville ga


----------



## stickandstrang (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from the tree in Hart Co., good luck everybody. I just heard the turkeys fly down but no deer yet, the skeeters are about to eat me alive


----------



## OFCMAC351 (Sep 8, 2012)

Monroe Ga & all i can say is thank god fr Therma Cell. Nothing yet.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 8, 2012)

75 and muggy in Coffee Co. Woods are quiet. I haven't heard any shots.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wilkes county been set up since 0615 nothing yet but I'm hoping


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 8, 2012)

Where is that col front?? Water oaks are raining here in Newton.


----------



## Thunderchicken (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing in Thomas county....hot hot hot!!


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 8, 2012)

At Joe Kurz with about 1000 other people, i signed in at 5:25 this morning and the sign in sheet was already on the 3rd page. Its way past daylight and people still rolling in here.


----------



## holler tree (Sep 8, 2012)

Burke county here nothing yet thank you lord for giving someone the smarts to invent the thermocell


----------



## nniemczyk (Sep 8, 2012)

Just had a shooter 6 point walk within 50 yards. He decided to walk away from me  into the tree line where I had no shot on em. Hoping he comes back this way later today.


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Sep 8, 2012)

2 deer 2 foxes so far


----------



## merc123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sitting in some tall pines in murray county...  Glad the mosquitos finally got the thermacell memo.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just saw two in north Twiggs about 75 yds but moved on by. Maybe they will circle back to me.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 8, 2012)

I've had a fawn feeding in front of me for the past 30 minutes. Still has a few spots left on her. She seems to be alone. This is the first deer I've ever seen on opening morning of bow season ever. Just wish her momma  or great grandfather would come eat breakfast too.


----------



## spearjunky (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got busted


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 8, 2012)

In pike county in a blind... Hoping for the best.


----------



## 8pt.orBetter (Sep 8, 2012)

*Live from coweta*

Slow start so far no deer seen


----------



## Tadpole 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just shot a doe in Houston. My 13yr old is sitting down the field edge from me. It's his first year with a bow   Just txt him that i shot and he's burning up my phone.  What time? Where she come from? How many?


----------



## TylerR11 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sittin here in wilco covered in seed ticks, ain't seen nothin but ticks and a bobcat


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

God bless thermacell....


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 8, 2012)

First deer was a doe she was just out of range. This thermacell is saving my rear end also


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck finding her tadpole


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 8, 2012)

Tadpole 1 said:


> Just shot a doe in Houston. My 13yr old is sitting down the field edge from me. It's his first year with a bow   Just txt him that i shot and he's burning up my phone.  What time? Where she come from? How many?



Just broke the ice! Now they should start falling!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 8, 2012)

Does smashing a mosquito that had about a pint of my blood in it count as "drawing blood"?  

If it does then I just killed a booner.


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 8, 2012)

Been in the stand here in carrol county since 6:30. Nothing yet.


----------



## LabHunter2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just seen two does around 28 yards. Neither gave a presentable broadside shot. Thermocell is working wonders in Oglethorpe county!!


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations Tadpole1!! Way to get it started.


----------



## GATREE (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing in Young Harris yet should have worn a hard hat for all the acorns falling


----------



## Trail Boss (Sep 8, 2012)

One of our members just let the air out of an 8 point in Early co.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 8, 2012)

Tadpole 1 said:


> Just shot a doe in Houston. My 13yr old is sitting down the field edge from me. It's his first year with a bow   Just txt him that i shot and he's burning up my phone.  What time? Where she come from? How many?



Hope you recover her!


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 8, 2012)

congrats Tadpole ..............pics please
hope your son nails one too


----------



## hold em hook (Sep 8, 2012)

Walton/barrow line nothing yet been here since 6.


----------



## BlackBore (Sep 8, 2012)

Burke county, 93% humidy= bullets of sweat dripping from my forehead by the time I got settled in the tree.


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing yet in north lowndes


----------



## Trail Boss (Sep 8, 2012)

One of our members just shot an 8 point here  in Early co.


----------



## brobi9 (Sep 8, 2012)

^good to know I'm not the only one lookin at trees in Lowndes


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 8, 2012)

Just had a hog slip by me in the thicket behind me


----------



## brobi9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Reckon I shoulda brought the shotgun.. bout 50 bluewings just piled into the pond I'm sitting off of


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing in shady grady


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Mikeistacticool (Sep 8, 2012)

So its 8, no deer yet but there is still good news.... I managed to trap about 100 skeeters in the blind with me and I am super stealthily killing them one at a time!


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Sep 8, 2012)

Sitting on the edge of a clearcut  watching a hardwoods bottom. Nothing yet, but the ramcats are hungry. Bryan county


----------



## hound dog (Sep 8, 2012)

Just seen three does  going the wrong way for my but right to Angie.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think im going to have my shirt tail cut. I believe i just missed very long shot in a thicket. will post follow up.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 8, 2012)

Only turkeys and squirrels so far.


----------



## Arrow Slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rockin & Rollin in Cobb County!*

Purched up in a big ol' sweet gum in Cobb county. Seen 7 so far, 2 doe's and a fawn right at daylight and then two others but I couldn't tell what they were. It's rainin white oak acorns here but I passed those up to hunt a pine thicket where they bed, hopefully catching them comin back from feeding in the white oaks. Lookin good tho, got a doe and fawn at about 20 yds right now!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 8, 2012)

Arrow Slinger said:


> Purched up in a big ol' sweet gum in Cobb county. Seen 7 so far, 2 doe's and a fawn right at daylight and then two others but I couldn't tell what they were. It's rainin white oak acorns here but I passed those up to hunt a pine thicket where they bed, hopefully catching them comin back from feeding in the white oaks. Lookin good tho, got a doe and fawn at about 20 yds right now!



you gonna give doe's a pass hoping to get a big un'? Or you going to take the shot at the doe if it becomes available?


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothin yet in my area of Barrow County. Still hoping


----------



## leftystar (Sep 8, 2012)

spearjunky said:


> Just got busted


me too all freaky morning wind is right so I dunno


----------



## chad smith (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad someone is seeing some action I think most of the deer in Ga got the sept 8th opening day of deer season memo!
What sucks is I snuck in here 2 days ago set my climber up sprayed it down with scent killer checked my camera which is 20 yards from my tree on a heavily used deer trail and had 364 pics for it only being out a few days and now I haven't seen nothing but a few squirrels and a dumb hawk this mornin!


----------



## cole9174 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing here in whitesburg, and like the rest of you, thank god for this thermacell!!!!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 8, 2012)

chad smith said:


> Glad someone is seeing some action I think most of the deer in Ga got the sept 8th opening day of deer season memo!
> What sucks is I snuck in here 2 days ago set my climber up sprayed it down with scent killer checked my camera which is 20 yards from my tree on a heavily used deer trail and had 364 pics for it only being out a few days and now I haven't seen nothing but a few squirrels and a dumb hawk this mornin!



dang... maybe something will show up for you soon!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 8, 2012)

2 jakes 1 squirrel a few crows and doves..1 doe at 100 yards about 40 min ago..I wasn't quite comfortable with the range haha

How's yalls wind? It switchin' up on anyone?


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 8, 2012)

Live action here in Clarke. Seen 3 fawns, one doe, one buck and a turkey. Drawed back on doe and turkey spotted me, started puttin and spooked off doe.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Just watched a seed tick crawl up my pant leg.   Made it about 6 inches and fell off dead.    Permethrin scores!


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Light rain but no deer in newton


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

What the crap is this wind doing..


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've had no wind all morning to go with no deer and no gnats or skeeters thanks to my thermacell.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 8, 2012)

One more doe and a small 8 point. No shot yet.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 8, 2012)

Look at how many people are viewing this thread.. 98(67members and 31 guests)! That's boss


----------



## workingfire (Sep 8, 2012)

Coyote down in north Fulton three cam in at 10 yds all three was pups shot with rage extreme lots lots lots of blood under my stand


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Sep 8, 2012)

checking in from Harris county. bobcat just snuck past me. no deer yet. 


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## oyster (Sep 8, 2012)

Slow morning in Decatur county, small coyote snuck up on me and I rushed a shot and missed him at 15 yards


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Get some working!


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 8, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> Look at how many people are viewing this thread.. 98(67members and 31 guests)! That's boss



just like the BIG ONE


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from the ground here in cobb , nothing moving here ye. Good luck yall!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 8, 2012)

ArrowWarrior75 said:


> Coming to you live from work! This sucks!



same here, really sucks.


----------



## buckmaster00 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothin yet here in Ben Hill.....


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 8, 2012)

Just had 2 does at 35 but they moved too quick and I couldn't get a shot


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 8, 2012)

8 turkeys. No deer yet


----------



## DOD (Sep 8, 2012)

Nanny goat hits the dirt! Looking for number two...


----------



## dcg1026 (Sep 8, 2012)

I must smell bad, just had a big nanny doe circle me and blow all the way around me. She's going to have to get stuck quick.


----------



## layemdwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Live from Cobb, just smoked a big nanny with the destroyer. I had 4 to choose from under my stand


----------



## Payton Everett (Sep 8, 2012)

No deer yet here in Taylor County


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hunting national forest in habersham, 1 fawn and some turkeys so far. Going to hunt some hot bear sign this afternoon.


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 8, 2012)

layemdwn said:


> Live from Cobb, just smoked a big nanny with the destroyer. I had 4 to choose from under my stand



 way to go.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 8, 2012)

Sitting here at my home office computor checking all the 'phone in' reports...this is fun!
Good to hear from all that braved the skeeters and humidity. I'll join y'all probably Monday from my comfy Cobb tree stand.
BTW- when I see reports from Cobb County it makes me nervous.....you mean I'm NOT the only Cobb HUNTER!~?! : )
Be safe guys and get to your venison before the YELLER JACKETS!

LETTING YOU BEGINNERS GET A COUPLE DAYS HEAD START ON ME.......JUST TO MAKE IT 'EVEN'.


----------



## S.Dailey (Sep 8, 2012)

Slow here in north Cherokee. Just saw the first squirrel of the day finally. Sitting in a blind overlooking a creek bottom full of trails. 

Thank God for Thermacell. Good luck everyone.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

Man what a slow morning, did not expect this at all.

CJ


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 8, 2012)

layemdwn said:


> Live from Cobb, just smoked a big nanny with the destroyer. I had 4 to choose from under my stand



awesome!


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a had a doe and big spike walk by at 10yds. He was dogging the doe?? She looks ragged,  with hip bones and ribs showing??  He is a 3-4 year spike we been trying to get rid of. Just couldn't do it on opening day


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 8, 2012)

gilmer county 72deg overcast raining acorns on my head . no deers


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

Good job to the ones that dropped one already.

CJ


----------



## coonkilla (Sep 8, 2012)

It sucks in haralson co.


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just saw a doe never gave a clear shot maybe she will circle back


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

RICHMAN5986 said:


> Just a had a doe and big spike walk by at 10yds. He was dogging the doe?? She looks ragged,  with hip bones and ribs showing??  He is a 3-4 year spike we been trying to get rid of. Just couldn't do it on opening day



Alot of em are skinny this early, they will fatten up in another month or so.. I would have smoked her lol.. Im prolly just sayin that cause i aint seen jack yet. Lol

CJ


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Sep 8, 2012)

slow morning in the stand beats a busy morning at work trust me


----------



## pope and young (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing yet in jackson county prob move midday.


----------



## Triple T (Sep 8, 2012)

In the stand in Worth. 
2 Does out of range and Fox. 
And of course some tree rats!


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 8, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Alot of em are skinny this early, they will fatten up in another month or so.. I would have smoked her lol.. Im prolly just sayin that cause i aint seen jack yet. Lol
> 
> CJ[/QUOTE
> 
> She looked deathly skinny


----------



## merc123 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've seen 389 pines, 9 birds, 6 mosquitos, and heard 2 bees


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yall keep em comin in. I cant hunt this year so Im gonna stay glued to yalls posts. No Bowanna sightings yet......Wheres he at?


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

hogman1 said:


> Yall keep em comin in. I cant hunt this year so Im gonna stay glued to yalls posts. No Bowanna sightings yet......Wheres he at?



That old man is still in bed lol... He hunts the afternoons

CJ.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 8, 2012)

How long y'all stayin' till. I figured 10


----------



## mickyu (Sep 8, 2012)

Just shot a doe, Fulton County. 20 minutes ago. Hopin her family will send a search party for her in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 8, 2012)

I know a trad guy has one down already. 6pt.


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Still nothing for you cj?
BTW its close to time for a evenin hunt here...3:35p.m.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 8, 2012)

I usually wait until it cools off some but you guys have gotten me fired up!!  I may have to go brave the heat and skeeters near my soybean patch this afternoon...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2012)

Dead for me. I'm giving it until 10 then I'm going watch football.


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 8, 2012)

whitetaildoe85 said:


> slow morning in the stand beats a busy morning at work trust me



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 8, 2012)

No deer in Jersey


----------



## rta47 (Sep 8, 2012)

merc123 said:


> I've seen 389 pines, 9 birds, 6 mosquitos, and heard 2 bees



now that's funny!
Slow morning.


----------



## pope and young (Sep 8, 2012)

Just saw my first deer of the year doe at 9:30 about 100 yards feeding on some acorns


----------



## 7mmstw (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing here in gilmer. Acorns are dropping no deer though. Nice overcast day


----------



## headhunter 07 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing but skeeters so far for me in dublin...


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 8, 2012)

Called it a morning here.  Waiting on the rest of the crew.  No deer, heard hogs and Turkey's all morning.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 8, 2012)

I called it.  Be back in this evening
  Might bring the good luck youngin with me.


----------



## AlexTipton (Sep 8, 2012)

just shot a 6 here at Berry 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## preston h (Sep 8, 2012)

Checking in in bartow  seen 2 at 7:20 a 4 point and one with spots at 22 yards. Just had a mom and a young one at about 80yds


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing for me.  Threw in the towel at 9.  Pulled the card from a camera I have on that spot, and there were 6 does eating acorns all the way up to 5am this morning.


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

nothing here in candler county. settled in at 5:30, sat till 8:30. saw a couple squirrels tearing the woods up, and a dead goose, but thats all.


----------



## drawedback (Sep 8, 2012)

Let a doe and two little ones walk early here in Elbert. Saw a 3 point and aa bunch of turkeys. I was planning to stay till 12, but its getting awful warm


----------



## B Man (Sep 8, 2012)

9 total this morning,  big mature 8. Walked in 10 yards down wind from me and spooked.  First time buck has came in that way.  Smoked a big doe right after that though to take off the edge.

Mosquitoes were awful!   My hands look like inflated gloves.  They are about to drive me to use the thermacell as bad as I hate to.  Worst I've ever seen at this stand!


----------



## flagatorhunter7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Right at day light had a doe at 20 yards get spooked. Hopefully the evening will turn out better.


----------



## Rick3060 (Sep 8, 2012)

Slow in clinch co.


----------



## ccutler (Sep 8, 2012)

Just had 2 good size spikes walk past here at ccwa @ 10:45


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 8, 2012)

yall are killing me i cant go till tomorrow morn


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 8, 2012)

missed a doe. rushed the shot. i suck.


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Sep 8, 2012)

workingfire said:


> coyote down in north fulton three cam in at 10 yds all three was pups shot with rage extreme lots lots lots of blood under my stand




<<<< likes


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

hogman1 said:


> Still nothing for you cj?
> BTW its close to time for a evenin hunt here...3:35p.m.



Nah man it was slap DEAD this morning, cashed out at 11.. The complete opposite of what i expected... How's Germany?

CJ


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

J-Rod said:


> missed a doe. rushed the shot. i suck.



Dang man i know how that feels, i missed a easy 20 yard shot last year.. Atleast you seen a deer, i didnt see a stitch of fur.

CJ


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't feel so bad now.  I saw a doe and 2 fawns.  I will try again this evening.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I don't feel so bad now.  I saw a doe and 2 fawns.  I will try again this evening.



I would have been happy to see what you saw.. I was cussin up a storm at about 930 this mornin lol.

CJ


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 8, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> I would have been happy to see what you saw.. I was cussin up a storm at about 930 this mornin lol.
> 
> CJ



My son didn't see anything either.  Man I wish it was 50°!


----------



## Georgia Gator (Sep 8, 2012)

I only saw 2 fawns, got dumped on with rain right before day light will try again later. Good luck!!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 8, 2012)

No luck here, going back out around 1 behind my house. Oughta at least see something.


----------



## pope and young (Sep 8, 2012)

Starting to see more deer saw  8 so far between 9-11 my stand is just in the wrong place.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 8, 2012)

nothin in coffee county i gotta work 2nite so ill tyy again in the am when i get off, good job on those that did conect lookin forward to the pics


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 8, 2012)

Missed a shot got to anxious on the first deer of the season. Still beati ng myself up saw six does a little after nine I got winded. Then one came back in she knew I was there but couldn't see me I waited till she looked away but she caught me drawing back I rushed it and missed. Maybe this afternoon.


----------



## irwoodsman (Sep 8, 2012)

*big 8*

A big 8 came in at 9am and got hung up 60 yrds out behind a couple of oaks. he stood there and groomed hinself for over an hour and slowly walked back the way he came in.
that was the longest couple of hrs ive spent in the woods in a long time.

gwinnett county


----------



## Marshall R (Sep 8, 2012)

Me and my son sat until 9:30.  I saw nothing over my setup over a crabapple tree.  My son spooked one as he was climbing up in the ladder stand overlooking a cut lane at 6:20 or so.  

Nothing else to report from us in Laurens. 

Marshall


----------



## chad smith (Sep 8, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> I would have been happy to see what you saw.. I was cussin up a storm at about 930 this mornin lol.
> 
> CJ



Same here I knew u was gonna at least see a deer with all the morning pics I have been getting on my trail cam! Didn't see nothing


----------



## chad smith (Sep 8, 2012)

Felt like a kid at Christmas tht couldn't sleep the night before just knowing Santa was gonna bring that BB gun I had wanted just to get disappointed when all the presents were open and mamma asks did you get everything you wanted and the reply was "Almost"


----------



## mauser64 (Sep 8, 2012)

No good in warren cty this am. Purty hot in the tree!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 8, 2012)

Saw nothing in Bartow gonna try the hardwoods this evening hears some acorns droping this morning. Who know maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## B Man (Sep 8, 2012)

ChristopherA.King said:


> Saw nothing in Bartow gonna try the hardwoods this evening hears some acorns droping this morning. Who know maybe I'll get lucky.



That's what i hunted this am.  Oak flat on a branch between a field and thick young planted pines.  Between 7-8 this morning


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just pulled in to camp at 12:30pm. Very slow in Green Co. Watching a pretty bad storm cross just north of me. Had two hunters from the other club walking the property line 60-65yrds to my left about 8:30 this morning. Guess they were scouting, had orange vest with nothing in hand. Bugs were not bad at all with the T-Cell.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 8, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> Sitting here at my home office computor checking all the 'phone in' reports...this is fun!
> Good to hear from all that braved the skeeters and humidity. I'll join y'all probably Monday from my comfy Cobb tree stand.
> BTW- when I see reports from Cobb County it makes me nervous.....you mean I'm NOT the only Cobb HUNTER!~?! : )
> Be safe guys and get to your venison before the YELLER JACKETS!
> ...



Glad.im not the only one thinking that. Id hate to.find someone in my stand it wouldnt be good for the other guy lol


----------



## BowHard (Sep 8, 2012)

I just got home from work. Im gonna get all mygear in the truck. Got the video camera charging bow is sighted in and ready  to sling some silent death. Im looking forward to tomorrow mornings hunt even tho ill be hunting my food plot this evening. Hopefully ill have some footage for yall to watch. Good job to all those who knocked em dead this morning


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Sep 8, 2012)

Seein one nanny walking out about 10:30 got back in the stand at 12 rode out a thunderstorm till 2 and hopefully now they'll start towards my plot???? Turner county


----------



## BowHard (Sep 8, 2012)

Scattered t storms here just atevsome lunch im gonna get me a shower and head out


----------



## B Man (Sep 8, 2012)

kickers-N-stickers said:


> Seein one nanny walking out about 10:30 got back in the stand at 12 rode out a thunderstorm till 2 and hopefully now they'll start towards my plot???? Turner county





You deserve a pope & crockett my friend!  Braving out the elements w/ that much seat time this early in the year.  Your my hero!


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

B Man said:


> You deserve a pope & crockett my friend!  Braving out the elements w/ that much seat time this early in the year.  Your my hero!



x2 its quite warm out right now.. I am gonna head back out about 4 and im pretty sure im gonna regret it when i start hauling that climber and start scaling the tree. 

CJ


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 8, 2012)

Thunderstorms coming thru now, guess I will wait for tomorrows cooler weather.


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Nah man it was slap DEAD this morning, cashed out at 11.. The complete opposite of what i expected... How's Germany?
> 
> CJ



its going alright over here,beers great, foods awesome, wether is nice. no huntin though. Im not able to get home this year. but if im not deployed next year im headed to Ohio. You ought to meet me there!


----------



## NugeForPres (Sep 8, 2012)

*Lightning Show*

Live from my computer at home....watching lightning tear up the SE GA sky.  Woods were dead this morning, all except squirrels and mosquitos.  Hopefully be back at it Monday A.M.


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 8, 2012)

Well guys just got settled in here in trion ga for my evening hunt. Winds calm a lil light rain but everything lookin good. Hope its better then the am hunt


----------



## South Man (Sep 8, 2012)

In tree in Gordon winds picking up and light rain falling! Hunting two loaded persimmon trees


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 8, 2012)

This thread is useless without pictures!!!! Plus I wont be going 'til next weekend...


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 8, 2012)

Im on ocmulgee wma today nothing but squirrels this morning got down at 10:15 walk 150 yards see a doe feeding around. I go into sneak mode stalk to 100 yards and realized deer is feeding my way 5 mins later she is at 3 yards when thump rage bit her she fell 15 yards from were she was standing now im posted up on spot #2


----------



## preston h (Sep 8, 2012)

Back in the tree on barrow/Gordon line wind is blowing and the rain has just quit falling.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 8, 2012)

Back in the tree in Monticello. Rain just stopped so hopefully they will be moving now


----------



## avmech (Sep 8, 2012)

Outside of Mcintyre, nothing this morning, out till 10.  After the storms this afternoon, saw a whopping 2 fawns.  Others in m y group saw some does and some bucks, shooters out of range.
Tomorrow is another day.......


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 8, 2012)

Had a great pm hunt saw five deer 2 does 3 bucks. 2 young bucks an a mature 8 that ive got on camera he just wouldnt present me a good shot i watched them for almost an hour. They wouldnt leave the muscadines alone long enough to come just a lil closer.. But im gonna swap stands tomorrow evening an maybe they will walk the same path..


----------

